# Satin balls



## jager (Nov 13, 2011)

i want to make this for jager but the recipe isn't very specific. There are a few different recipes on the website Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls. I don't know which to choose. It says gelatin, where do i get it and what kind, what kind of molasses? Has anyone ever made this and can you help me out. xxxxMUCH LOVExxxxx


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

First, how old is your dog? I wouldn't feed Satin Balls to a dog younger than 16-18 months. Puppies need slow and steady growth.

A lot of people recommend Knox unflavored gelatin. As far as molasses, I prefer not to use it, as it contains potential allergens. 

This is my favorite recipe, because it doesn't include cereal, which has a lot of unnecessary ingredients for dogs (like sugar!).

5 lbs ground beef (the fatty kind)
8 eggs with shells
16oz Philadelphia or other cream cheese
4 packets gelatin
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 cup rolled oats
1 jar natural peanut butter
4 Tbsp honey

Optional: add a multivitamin crushed and 5 capsules echinacea.

Form into large balls (tennis ball size) and feed raw. Freeze extras.


----------



## jager (Nov 13, 2011)

He's 3 years old. I'm having a hard time keeping weight on him because all he wants to eat is raw meat instead of his kibble. Where do i get the gelatin, would i have to order it?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Is Jager skinny?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you really need gelatin???



Rott-n-GSDs said:


> First, how old is your dog? I wouldn't feed Satin Balls to a dog younger than 16-18 months. Puppies need slow and steady growth.
> 
> A lot of people recommend Knox unflavored gelatin. As far as molasses, I prefer not to use it, as it contains potential allergens.
> 
> ...


----------



## jager (Nov 13, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> Is Jager skinny?


Yes, his hip bones stick out and i can see his ribs. I used to feed him raw meat everyday along with his kibble and he looked really good. But now that i stopped feeding the raw meat he's looking pretty skinny.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Why not just feed him more kibble, or a kibble that had more calories? What kibble is he eating and how much?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Why not just feed him raw??


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

are you sure he's not sick? he shouldn't be that thin.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I do not think you should use this recipe for an otherwise healthy dog if it is for weight gain. I guess maybe show dogs get it for some days before for a glossy coat? If you have an otherwise healthy dog the dog should probably just be getting more food with his/her meals.

How does the dog look from above? Are you seeing a moderate tuck at the waist or something more severe? You should make sure the food you are giving is balanced and enough and if so, go to the vet if he/she is underweight to find out why...if there is something else going on.

my dog is sick, and we know why. So we do supplement him with satin balls to help.

This is the first time I made them, after we had his diagnosis and to help him keep weight on, otherwise I would not use them

Recipe for Satin Balls

Here is pics of some of the less common ingred. All can be found in grocery stores



















make sure this is unsulfured...I can't tell from the pic, but they do carry it in grocery stores and it will say "unsulfured" on the label


----------



## jager (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've been feeding them for a few days and his coat is really shiny and glossy, haven't noticed any weight gain though but i know it will take longer.


----------

